

Simple way to create your anonymous page - khoatv
http://www.confify.com

======
simon_vetter
"We collect information from you when you register on our site. When
registering on our site, as appropriate, you may be asked to enter your name,
email address or other details to help you with your experience." [1]

"We do not use an SSL certificate because we only provide articles and
information" [1]

Also, no mention of the likelihood of law enforcement coming to your door and
serving you warrants/NSLs to get customer information.

Marketing your product as anonymous seems really misleading to me. Also please
at the very least enable SSL.

[1]
[http://www.confify.com/legal/privacy_policy](http://www.confify.com/legal/privacy_policy)

~~~
khoatv
Thanks for your feedback. We're glad to hear and will update our privacy
policy soon. We're working to enable SSL also. ==== The purpose of "anonymous"
is to emphasize the possibility for user to raise their voice without fear of
revealing their identity.

------
tungnttk
It's nice service. Honestly I want to create a page to review my boss. Are you
sure he won't be able to know who created this page ?

~~~
khoatv
Yes, definitely he can not know who you are if you won't tell him. Even with
us, we're difficult to know who is created the page. We respect your privacy
and protect it with strong encryption

~~~
tungnttk
Thank you. I'm playing with it

------
huyhoang
Let me try this, the ui looks great :D

~~~
zpro
I know you, Huy Hoang. Be careful man !

------
lpvu
Nice idea.

------
trunghoang
vote

~~~
khoatv
Thanks for your supporting. You can use my service and give us your feedback
to make us better

